# I found out what happened to my milk supply!



## CyndyRR327 (Jun 18, 2003)

This is the post from before if you're interested
http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...threadid=93895

But my doc called the other day and said I have postpardum thyroiditis. Apparently, amoung other things, it causes your milk supply to almost non-existant! I suppose considering I have this I should be happy I'm still getting milk! From what I've read on the internet, most women loose all their milk from it.

I'm very worried because my baby was born almost 11 months ago and seems like anything called postpardum should be over by now! I'm worried that it won't go away and I'll always have thyroid problems and I've heard it's hard to conceive when you have thyroid problems









Anyway, I suppose I'm glad to have a reason about why I'm make so much less milk.

Thanks Ladies!!


----------



## PinkSunfish (Oct 20, 2002)

About.com has loads of great information on thyroid conditions including postpartum thyroiditis. .Here is the link. I am sorry that your was diagnosed so late and that it affected your milk supply.

It can be difficult to conceive with thyroid problems but in general *only* if they are *untreated* .

I have had both an overactive and an underactive thyroid gland. I am now balanced and pregnant with our first child after 6 months of trying. So don't despair!

Make sure that you get the treatment that you need and I hope that your thyroid can be balanced soon


----------



## aslmere (Feb 16, 2003)

I had that too!
It was very frustrating.. especially the 20 lbs that I put on in less than 2 months!
I was diagnosed when dd(baby #1) was 5 months old.

Once you get regulated again you will see a difference in how you feel and your milk supply!

My thyroid "fixed itself" after 6 months on meds and I am no longer on the synthetic thyroid.
I just had ds (baby #2) and so far no sign of it coming back!

There is hope!
Lots and Lots of new mommies get this... it is good to have an answer, isnt it?


----------



## CyndyRR327 (Jun 18, 2003)

I won't be able to take the meds because I am diabetic and the doc says the meds will work against the diabetes. So, I'm REALLY hoping it goes away by itself or I may have a difficult time









How long did yours last aslmere? I have no idea how long I've had it. I just had the tests run in Sept.


----------



## aslmere (Feb 16, 2003)

I think it started immediately after birth.
I "believe" that I was hyperthyroid for the first month, weight loss, hyper, unable to sleep, very worried about everything.. mind racing.
I thought it was due to the worries of having a preemie in the hospital.
Then after she came home at 6 weeks it changed.
I gained lots of weight in a short time had weird physical symptoms.. weakness in my arms legs and hands, EXTREME fatigue... there were times I couldn't even lift my head off the pillow b/c it took too much effort.
THe first practitioner I saw said it was ppd, and then I saw my normal practitioner who knew me and knew it wasn't depression.
She tested my thyroid and there was the answer.
I was fortunate b/c it wasn't a really drastic hypo throidism... I only took a very small amount of levoxyl.
But it did make a difference.

I was tested every three months and after the third test I went off the medication. I got pregnant right away and have been tested twice during pregnancy and once after with no sign of it returning.

I hope that it can go away on its own for you.
Has your doctor given you any alternatives? Or do you just have to live with it?
Have you looked into homeopathy of any kind?

Read this link for more info about postpartum thyroiditis
http://thyroid.about.com/gi/dynamic/...postpartum.htm


----------



## bananasmom (Aug 2, 2002)

*Cyndy* - thank goodness you were tested, and found this. Is this simple hypothyroid, or is this auto-immune thyroid disease? (they may have tested your blood for anti-thyroid antibodies)

I was finally diagnosed with Hashimoto's Thyroiditis (which is auto-immune) 6 months post-partem, but we feel it has been a problem (at a low level) my whole life. I didn't produce more than drops of breastmilk at a time, and it was so hard to get answers and support when I failed at breastfeeding.

Quote:

I'm worried that it won't go away and I'll always have thyroid problems and I've heard it's hard to conceive when you have thyroid problems
I think that technically, thyroid disease never goes away. If you are auto-immune, then your need for thyroid replacement hormone will or may increase throughout your life. ITA with the poster who mentioned that TTC is hard if you are untreated. I didn't ovulate for 5 cycles, before and during the first few months of treatment. But, eventually I did... and lo and behold, I am now 38 weeks pregnant!

When you get pregnant again, make sure you see your endocrinologist (or whatever doctor is treating you for thyroid disease) and get a TSH and a Free T4 test right away. You should be tested at least every trimester during pregnancy. I went from taking 150 mcg Synthroid to 175 mcg, and now I'm on 200 mcg - my needs increased throughout the pregnancy.

Best wishes.

ETA - The woman who runs www.thyroid.about.com (Mary Shomon) has a great book on thyroid treatment. I think it's advertised on that about site. She also lost her milk supply from thyroiditis.


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

i think you should see an endocrinologist now. the endo would be the dr who would know the most about both conditions i think. i've never heard of thyroid meds interacting with diabetes in any way. could be -- i'm not a dr, but i've been hypothyroid for 10 yrs now. we have one child (2.5) and another one due in about 5 weeks, too, if that makes you feel better. definitely do a little more research into it whatever you do. your dr might be right on the money, but it just sounds a little off to me. i would think you should be treated, but...

hth


----------



## bananasmom (Aug 2, 2002)

Quote:

i think you should see an endocrinologist now. the endo would be the dr who would know the most about both conditions i think. i've never heard of thyroid meds interacting with diabetes in any way.
Oh wow, I didn't read the diabetes post by Cyndi. I'm 99.9% sure, right there with *beanma*. See an endo, that doesn't sound right at all.


----------



## CyndyRR327 (Jun 18, 2003)

I do see an endo pretty regularly for the diabetes (he's the one that said I can't take meds right now).

I got my #'s, the T4 is 1.58 and the TSH is .01

thank you ladies so much for your responses, it makes me feel so much better to know there are others out there with this AND that you are pg!!!


----------



## bananasmom (Aug 2, 2002)

Quote:

I got my #'s, the T4 is 1.58 and the TSH is .01
What are the reference numbers for your lab? Am I correct, in thinking that with the .01, you are *hyper*thyroid? It looks like your T4 is ok. Have you seen this chart, for interpreting test values?

http://thyroid.about.com/library/wee...est-values.htm

I'm sorry, when I read of supply problems, I assumed you were *hypo*. I don't know much about hyperthyroid, as I never went through a hyper period. I'm sorry you are having a tough time, it must be frustrating that your meds won't work together. Gosh, what can you do?

Did your endo test you for anti-thyroid anitbodies?


----------



## 3girlsmommy (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by CyndyRR327_
*I won't be able to take the meds because I am diabetic and the doc says the meds will work against the diabetes. So, I'm REALLY hoping it goes away by itself or I may have a difficult time







*
Cyndy- I am by no means an expert but I would HIGHLY recommend that you see an endocrinologist. She will be able to help you get both our thyroid regulated and your diabetes regulated. I know of someone who has both diebetes and hypothyroidism and both are being treated. The meds that are used to treat hypothroidism are just replacing what your body is suppose to be making. Good Luck I know how it is to be suffering from post pardum thyroiditis except mine never went away!


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

cyndy,

glad to read you've got an endo. your numbers don't look too hypo -- are you hyper, then? i don't know too much about pp thyroid conditions except a friend went hypo (low) after her dd. i guess it may swing up and down a little? hope you find some relief and i'm glad you found out what was going on with your milk supply. i know low thyroid if untreated can really mess with your supply so if it's an up and down thing, maybe in future pgs they can treat the low stages.

hope you feel back to your old self soon!


----------



## CyndyRR327 (Jun 18, 2003)

Yes, the endo said it is HYPER not hypo. I see my sugar levels becoming more normal in the last few days, so maybe it's getting back to normal? I can't wait to get another test run to see if it's gone yet!! Although I did need to give ds 6oz of formula today







I had just nursed him 20 min before and he was still pulling at my shirt like he wanted more. I hate that formula is the norm, but I am glad they make it.


----------

